# WON'T START



## HatemySentra (Jan 13, 2014)

2010 sentra base model, two weeks ago i put the car in park and turned the ignition off and noticed the doors didn't unlock when i pulled the key out. I put the key back in to try and start the car and nothing to power no cranking not a thing from the car. After popping the hood and looking for something to be loose and not finding anything decided to give it a try and start it again, this time with success. A few days ago it did it again this time i just sat there and waited a minute then tried to start it and it started right up no problem. However yesterday when it wouldn't start i got curious and turned the key to start it and nothing happend so i dropped it in to drive and the entire gauge cluster lit up i then threw it back into park and turned the key and it started right up. This has got me baffled as i got a new battery 4 months ago and when i went to get an oil change and check my battery the other week i was told it was reading low and to replace it soon...Any ideas??


----------



## HatemySentra (Jan 13, 2014)

And also I live in az so the cold probably isn't factor...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be a bad ignition switch.


----------

